# can't telnet to my SAT-T60



## giancarlo94115 (Dec 31, 2005)

I can ping it from a prompt and get a reply. I can run a tracert and have it complete. I have added it as a Network device in Windows and can FTP to the box yet when I try to telnet to it either from a prompt or using PuTTY the connection is rejected. Any clues as to what this might be?


----------

